# Fish newbie HELP!



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello I just joined this forum 20 seconds ago and the reason I did is because I want to put my glass fish bowl to use. For Spring break I went to Thailand and in this hotel I was staying at, they had this glass vases which had green plants in them with little freshwater fish swimming around. I thought to myself how cool is that.

So I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on what freshwater fish are cool to have but are not really expensive?

Also what kind of freshwater plants can I use in the bowl?

The last thing I was curious about is can those super small crawdads clean up the fish bowl or do they help?

Future thanks,
Jack


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Jack.:wave:

What is the volume capacity of the fishbowl? You'll need a heater and API Freshwater Master liquid test kit to start with. Only one male betta can fit in a fishbowl. For plants, there are elodea and hornwort to try. Both of which can maintain the water quality by consuming nitrates. You must however prune the plants regularly as both are fast growers.

Cycle the tank before adding the fish. Check this thread.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3738

Crayfish are not suitable in fishbowls and neither are they fit to live with fish in the same tank.

Good luck.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> Only one male betta can fit in a fishbowl.


why not a female? are they more active?


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

It is a one gallon glass bowl. I thought betas were vicious, so that means I can't have more than one, right?

So where is a great place to get a bigger bowl or tank at a cheap price or any fish pet supplies?

Also when you cycling is done do the fish swim in the cycled water?

would this be a good deal? 
http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=701001&srccode=FSHPRCGB


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

they are vicious to their own kind. 2 males will fight and often females withh fight.

as for that tank. its really very small and too small for a betta. if you keep your eyes open you can often get second hand tanks really cheap and often they come with all the acessories (heater, filter etc) because people buy them and everything to go with it then get fed up with the fish and end up selling the tanks. when they come with the acessories they usually work out an awful lot cheaper than buying a much smaller one new. if i was you id keep my eyes open in the local paper, or a lot of fish stores trade second hand aquariums too and go for something about 10gallons. with 10g you can have more choice of fish but its still a small tank so wouldnt take up much room if thats an issue. if you decide on a betta he would really thrive in a 10g and would be much prettier and showier as he could stretch out his fins and swim about. for a betta, if thats what you decide, a 5g tank is minimum.

if you went for 10g you could have a small school of tetras, or white cloud minnows for cold water, or a few guppies for example rather than the betta of you preferred.


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I shall go forth and get a tank, then cycle it, then throw fish into, and then keep them alive.

Fish are way better than a screen saver.


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

unbelieveable!!!

I saw locally where I can get a 10 gallon tanks with heater, pump, atuomatic fish feeder, light, and salt water fish for $40. What a steal!!!

I think I'm going to have fun with fish.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

binaryjripper said:


> unbelieveable!!!
> 
> I saw locally where I can get a 10 gallon tanks with heater, pump, atuomatic fish feeder, light, and salt water fish for $40. What a steal!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to have fun with fish.


  

this is second hand i take it? i find that this is almost always the way to go. unless you have a very specific tank in mind then you can almost always find something locally because theres always so many for sale.

its your decision obviously but id go for a 10g anyday over a small 1 or 2 gallon bowl - so much more choice and so much happier fishes

good luck with your new hobby!!!


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

If I get a second hand tank and lets say it's got water deposits on it and it's just plain dirty.

What should I clean it with so when I cycle the tank, I'm not adding any chemicals that might kill the fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

juliewiegand said:


> why not a female? are they more active?


More glamorous than the females. :tongue:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

binaryjripper said:


> If I get a second hand tank and lets say it's got water deposits on it and it's just plain dirty.
> 
> What should I clean it with so when I cycle the tank, I'm not adding any chemicals that might kill the fish?


I used oxalic acid to remove the deposits prior to my comeback to the hobby last year.


----------

